# CSL pics from M Power day



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*PSC Tires*

you gotta love the the whole package - funny, the GT3's will not be competeting against this car because the GT3 is a stripper - very bland interior - wicked fast and basically a street legal version of their cup car - on the other hand, the csl is again catering to more of a street/race mentality -


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*I really like the CSL*

How many times will they produce such a car. Some argue it doesn't look special enough, but then again neither does a GT3. It's the feeling you get when you come to find out it is a CSL. It's a shame that it can't compete with the GT3 when it's almost identical in price.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*having owned porsches*

i really think that the csl is a more 'special' car - you are exactly correct - how many more will they make. Plus, if the design guru's ruin the next few generations of Coupes, while they may equip them with the big ponies, the car will loose a great deal of appeal - at least to me. You are correct though, the GT3 will spank CSL out on the track


----------

